# Carved Piles of Cash



## F40qwerty (May 16, 2012)

Here's a creative chap who carves wood to replicate paper goods, including this very realistic pile of cash. He has other very convincing works of art ranging from baseball cards to newspapers.

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-pile-of-cash-is-actually-just-carved-wood-1501649710/


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for that. I just went to Randall Rosenthal's site.

Ricky Swallow is another artist I like. Scroll to the bottom of the page for his early carving work..

http://www.rickyswallow.com/portfolio/work/index/


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like he has developed "The Money Tree"! LOL

Fantastic work!

Amazing how he can get the colors just right, etc… White Paper?!


----------

